

Visualizing how a population grows to 7 billion. - bdhe
http://www.npr.org/2011/10/31/141816460/visualizing-how-a-population-grows-to-7-billion

======
KingOfB
Here's another visualization focusing on the last 200 years. Doesn't focus on
population growth as much as life expectancy, but a far cooler visualization
in my book!

Starts about 30 seconds in: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbkSRLYSojo>

------
hugh3
And on behalf of Australia, I'd like to say a big "well screw you too" to
whoever designed that glassware.

~~~
rauljara
You mean on behalf of all of Australia's not quite 22 million people? I think
it would have been hard to illustrate the growth with liquid, given how few
Australians there are.

~~~
hugh3
True; I just wish they'd refrained from saying "And here is the rest of the
world" while showing five out of six inhabited continents.

Or they could have just drawn us on "Asia" and relabelled it "Asia-Pacific".

~~~
Retric
Considering just Indonesia has more than 10x the population of Australia you
could also say Pacific-Australia.

------
civilian
Man, I was hoping that they'd show interesting things in continent vs.
continent population dynamics. Like how Christopher Columbus & his diseases
pretty much decimated the Americas' population.

~~~
sliverstorm
I did like the population densities at the start.

------
socratees
One thing for sure, We aren't filling up earth's surface at that speed. I'm
agnostic about the other issues surrounding population growth, but the authors
would've made more impact if they used real ratios ( like land surface used
per person, a certain natural resource consumed per person, etc.)

~~~
sliverstorm
People haven't agreed yet what ratios matter, so I think it's acceptable to
focus on the concrete numbers at this point- particularly for the layman,
which NPR must consider.

'Which ratios' _is_ a very important question- odds are there are only a
handful that will really matter. For example, we seem to be running out of
oil, heavy metals and helium a lot faster than we are land.

------
killion
Thats a great video, but now I have to pee.

------
adjwilli
I must admit, "visualizing how a population grows" gave me another mental
image.

------
wavephorm
If poverty, famine, and disease is already bad in sub-Saharan Africa, and is
going to get much, much, worse in the future, at what point can the rest of
the world safely wash their hands of the situation and say "you're on your
own". If one contry cannot feed and sustain themselves should the rest of the
world really carry this burden?

------
lwat
Buffering...

